# Good old boys club



## DC Diva (Aug 10, 2022)

Anyone else ever feel like your team or DC is run like a boys club?  Special treatment or preferred assignments for the good old boys?  My team is one of the “smaller” ones, pretty evenly split between male and female, but with a huge age range.  A couple of the men, especially one in particular, has quite a bit in common with our OM, shared interests, same generation, what have you.  Those guys always seem to get their choice of daily assignments, never seem to be put into the rotation for what the rest of us see as “shit work”.  The one even has verbally said  in group settings more than once there are certain parts of our job that he doesn’t like to do, and he flat out just ignores them, creating more work for the rest of the team.  And gets away with it!!!!!  whenever these tasks are brought up in start up, he somehow jokey jokey with the boss, or turns the conversation into a car talk, then offers to take a preferred assignment, then slithers away before OM confirms anything.  A couple of us have tried using the open door to ask OM about more fair  rotations or bringing up those things TM refuses to do, but then OM gets defensive and nothing changes.  And God Forbid we interact business needs only with this guy, even though none of us like him, because then we are called out as “not a team player”.


----------



## Luck (Aug 10, 2022)

In all reality that is how the entirety of humanity works. Thats why networking and socializing is a full time job for the very wealthy and businessman etc. etc. 

But yes Target has a problem with not requiring OMs to provide a fair rotation for floor TMs. You mentioned talking to the OM, have you talked to others? Your OM has a boss too. What I did back in the day was make a personal log of staffing for the day for about a month. Bring that to your SOM and talk to them about it. If that doesnt bring any real changes then continue up the ladder to the OD and if needed the SD. 

As a corp. Target is taking issues like these a lot more seriously these days thanks to the social climate. 

One thing playing devils advocate, keep in mind some people have reasons that are private and they dont have to share to anybody why somebody might not be able to perform a task. For example I know of somebody who has cancer and decided to continue to work but is very secretive and puts on a facade about it. They are unable to do some function in their department because of it but I know if someone asked they would probably just brag about it trying to hide their conditioy they are embarassed by. 

Not saying thats what is happening here, just keep that in mind.


----------



## Avocadioo (Aug 10, 2022)

DC Diva said:


> Anyone else ever feel like your team or DC is run like a boys club?  Special treatment or preferred assignments for the good old boys?  My team is one of the “smaller” ones, pretty evenly split between male and female, but with a huge age range.  A couple of the men, especially one in particular, has quite a bit in common with our OM, shared interests, same generation, what have you.  Those guys always seem to get their choice of daily assignments, never seem to be put into the rotation for what the rest of us see as “shit work”.  The one even has verbally said  in group settings more than once there are certain parts of our job that he doesn’t like to do, and he flat out just ignores them, creating more work for the rest of the team.  And gets away with it!!!!!  whenever these tasks are brought up in start up, he somehow jokey jokey with the boss, or turns the conversation into a car talk, then offers to take a preferred assignment, then slithers away before OM confirms anything.  A couple of us have tried using the open door to ask OM about more fair  rotations or bringing up those things TM refuses to do, but then OM gets defensive and nothing changes.  And God Forbid we interact business needs only with this guy, even though none of us like him, because then we are called out as “not a team player”.


What happens if you get labeled as a “non team player?” I might have that label associated with my Z #…


----------



## InboundDCguy (Aug 10, 2022)

If the majority of your team feels the same as you, then implement a better rotation as a team. You shouldn’t need your OM’s approval to do it.
You could either have it set based on function or as pick order and make a calendar of it for a few months out.


----------



## DC Diva (Aug 10, 2022)

InboundDCguy said:


> If the majority of your team feels the same as you, then implement a better rotation as a team. You shouldn’t need your OM’s approval to do it.
> You could either have it set based on function or as pick order and make a calendar of it for a few months out.


That only works if EVERYONE is willing to do their fair share and take their turn.  A couple of years ago i tried pulling the same shit, just not doing the same non preferred function as the other guy, just to see. And i got a failure to perform ca almost immediately. Tried to plead my case, labeled a non team player.  I understand how ADA works, and this guy doesnt have one. He just happens to have an OM in his rear pocket for some reason.


----------



## Avocadioo (Aug 10, 2022)

Too blessed to stress.


----------



## WHS (Aug 10, 2022)

Luck said:


> One thing playing devils advocate, keep in mind some people have reasons that are private and they dont have to share to anybody why somebody might not be able to perform a task. For example I know of somebody who has cancer and decided to continue to work but is very secretive and puts on a facade about it. They are unable to do some function in their department because of it but I know if someone asked they would probably just brag about it trying to hide their conditioy they are embarassed by.



This.  My OM has stay out of certain functions because I have a pretty back chronic back injury.  I can do everything so I get to do less physically intensive functions.  But I also bust my ass in those functions so it’s not like they’re worse off with me in them


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Aug 10, 2022)

It's in the stores too... except we had the "Girl Power" clique....


----------



## Grunt (Aug 10, 2022)

DC Diva said:


> Anyone else ever feel like your team or DC is run like a boys club?  Special treatment or preferred assignments for the good old boys?  My team is one of the “smaller” ones, pretty evenly split between male and female, but with a huge age range.  A couple of the men, especially one in particular, has quite a bit in common with our OM, shared interests, same generation, what have you.  Those guys always seem to get their choice of daily assignments, never seem to be put into the rotation for what the rest of us see as “shit work”.  The one even has verbally said  in group settings more than once there are certain parts of our job that he doesn’t like to do, and he flat out just ignores them, creating more work for the rest of the team.  And gets away with it!!!!!  whenever these tasks are brought up in start up, he somehow jokey jokey with the boss, or turns the conversation into a car talk, then offers to take a preferred assignment, then slithers away before OM confirms anything.  A couple of us have tried using the open door to ask OM about more fair  rotations or bringing up those things TM refuses to do, but then OM gets defensive and nothing changes.  And God Forbid we interact business needs only with this guy, even though none of us like him, because then we are called out as “not a team player”.


Nah.


----------



## targetdude1 (Aug 11, 2022)

DC Diva said:


> Anyone else ever feel like your team or DC is run like a boys club?  Special treatment or preferred assignments for the good old boys?  My team is one of the “smaller” ones, pretty evenly split between male and female, but with a huge age range.  A couple of the men, especially one in particular, has quite a bit in common with our OM, shared interests, same generation, what have you.  Those guys always seem to get their choice of daily assignments, never seem to be put into the rotation for what the rest of us see as “shit work”.  The one even has verbally said  in group settings more than once there are certain parts of our job that he doesn’t like to do, and he flat out just ignores them, creating more work for the rest of the team.  And gets away with it!!!!!  whenever these tasks are brought up in start up, he somehow jokey jokey with the boss, or turns the conversation into a car talk, then offers to take a preferred assignment, then slithers away before OM confirms anything.  A couple of us have tried using the open door to ask OM about more fair  rotations or bringing up those things TM refuses to do, but then OM gets defensive and nothing changes.  And God Forbid we interact business needs only with this guy, even though none of us like him, because then we are called out as “not a team player”.




You're just now noticing this? LOL this is the way of target since day 1. Or any job.

The preferred people who are buddies with those who make the signups (be they OM or LWW now) get preferred rotations, preferred labels, everything. There's so much shady junk that goes on. Two examples, one flex is buddies with one of our LWW. When they flex over, they are given good labels under the table or not written down anywhere. When I flex somewhere guess what I get? Pretty much whatever the leftovers are lol. Another person comes in on OT and is also liked by "management", sometimes they are brazenly given 1st pick of labels out of rotation. Just because someone likes them and did them a favor. I promise you if I work 100 years I will never get first pick when I come in for OT lol. SOME people are honestly rewarded for hard work, but some fail upwards. They do terrible at the job and keep getting "promoted" to easier assignments or given easy positions like ICQA.

I can see the point of some of it TBH, it's not all bad, there's an art to keeping a building running and keeping people happy I guess, some ppl will throw fits if given certain undesirable functions etc. but they may be good at other things. I guess. Still.


----------



## targetdude1 (Aug 11, 2022)

WHS said:


> This.  My OM has stay out of certain functions because I have a pretty back chronic back injury.  I can do everything so I get to do less physically intensive functions.  But I also bust my ass in those functions so it’s not like they’re worse off with me in them




See I wonder about is this even target legal? There's something about "must be able to perform ALL functions of job", somewhere, that I'm sure they can apply unevenly. It may be an under the table agreement but yeah I'm not sure that's technically legal. If someone has a medical condition I presume it would have to be documented and then you would still have to be able to do the job (all aspects AFAIK) or you could be let go.

But like I said I dont know the situation and I'm not really begrudging, I get it. But you SAY you bust ass, maybe it's true, but there is not one person who thinks they dont bust ass on their job and about 70% are lying lol.

The problem with this is it's a slippery slope and ppl will jump to take advantage like everything else. Someone can just claim a back issue to get easy jobs or maybe it's some truth to it but they could live with it etc. It bothers me TBH, but it all depends on the situation. Some ppl in my dept dont like to do CA, suddenly a lot of them have some reason they "cant" do CA. Scared of heights, on medication that doesn't let them drive, keep getting in accidents so the OM's take them off equipment, which is what they wanted (this is only for new ppl seemingly, veterans can kick rocks go figure), or whatever.  But you know deep down the real reason is they just dont want to do it. Well, it's REQUIRED for the job...


----------



## DC Diva (Aug 11, 2022)

WHS said:


> This.  My OM has stay out of certain functions because I have a pretty back chronic back injury.  I can do everything so I get to do less physically intensive functions.  But I also bust my ass in those functions so it’s not like they’re worse off with me in them


That’s what ADA is for, and I would understand that.  But youre probably not a dick about it, and do you brag about basically refusing to do certain things in group, saying you just don’t want to?  our dude is basically just a passive aggressive slimeball, who is buddy buddy with the OM, so he has no accountability.


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 11, 2022)

targetdude1 said:


> See I wonder about is this even target legal? There's something about "must be able to perform ALL functions of job", somewhere, that I'm sure they can apply unevenly. It may be an under the table agreement but yeah I'm not sure that's technically legal. If someone has a medical condition I presume it would have to be documented and then you would still have to be able to do the job (all aspects AFAIK) or you could be let go.
> 
> But like I said I dont know the situation and I'm not really begrudging, I get it. But you SAY you bust ass, maybe it's true, but there is not one person who thinks they dont bust ass on their job and about 70% are lying lol.
> 
> The problem with this is it's a slippery slope and ppl will jump to take advantage like everything else. Someone can just claim a back issue to get easy jobs or maybe it's some truth to it but they could live with it etc. It bothers me TBH, but it all depends on the situation. Some ppl in my dept dont like to do CA, suddenly a lot of them have some reason they "cant" do CA. Scared of heights, on medication that doesn't let them drive, keep getting in accidents so the OM's take them off equipment, which is what they wanted (this is only for new ppl seemingly, veterans can kick rocks go figure), or whatever.  But you know deep down the real reason is they just dont want to do it. Well, it's REQUIRED for the job...



If the person has a documented medical issue that means some kind of reasonable accommodation needs to be made by the company according to the ADA.
They can still accomplish their job but aspects of it may be shifted, tools may be provided like assistive technology to accomplish the task, hours changed etc.
As a TM you aren't going to know what is going on because it's a medical matter and as such is only between the management and that TM .
While it might rub you the wrong way now, it may feel entirely different if you are the one with a disability.


----------



## WHS (Aug 12, 2022)

DC Diva said:


> That’s what ADA is for, and I would understand that.  But youre probably not a dick about it, and do you brag about basically refusing to do certain things in group, saying you just don’t want to?  our dude is basically just a passive aggressive slimeball, who is buddy buddy with the OM, so he has no accountability.


Except ADA at the DC is absolutely borderline illegally non compliant bullshit


----------



## WHS (Aug 12, 2022)

targetdude1 said:


> But like I said I dont know the situation and I'm not really begrudging, I get it. But you SAY you bust ass, maybe it's true, but there is not one person who thinks they dont bust ass on their job and about 70% are lying lol.


You don’t know the situation is exactly correct.  I can still hop into warehousing prod functions and easily run well over 100% prod.  I average 150% prod in CA and FP when my health cooperates

Not everything is a conspiracy for people not to work.  Some things are simple as management being decent humans and working with the team and their limitations.


----------



## AngryElec (Aug 14, 2022)

Some stores are a girl club for sure, lol


----------



## Avocadioo (Aug 15, 2022)

targetdude1 said:


> See I wonder about is this even target legal? There's something about "must be able to perform ALL functions of job", somewhere, that I'm sure they can apply unevenly. It may be an under the table agreement but yeah I'm not sure that's technically legal. If someone has a medical condition I presume it would have to be documented and then you would still have to be able to do the job (all aspects AFAIK) or you could be let go.
> 
> But like I said I dont know the situation and I'm not really begrudging, I get it. But you SAY you bust ass, maybe it's true, but there is not one person who thinks they dont bust ass on their job and about 70% are lying lol.
> 
> The problem with this is it's a slippery slope and ppl will jump to take advantage like everything else. Someone can just claim a back issue to get easy jobs or maybe it's some truth to it but they could live with it etc. It bothers me TBH, but it all depends on the situation. Some ppl in my dept dont like to do CA, suddenly a lot of them have some reason they "cant" do CA. Scared of heights, on medication that doesn't let them drive, keep getting in accidents so the OM's take them off equipment, which is what they wanted (this is only for new ppl seemingly, veterans can kick rocks go figure), or whatever.  But you know deep down the real reason is they just dont want to do it. Well, it's REQUIRED for the job...







I always blast this on repeat in my head “I can always be replaced… So how can I not be replaced?” 🤔​


----------

